# 100 lb 54'' plasma on 2x2 studs?



## fun4stuff (Oct 18, 2010)

Recently moved into a old house and have been remodeling basement. Last week ordered a monoprice mount that should support up to 175lbs for my 100lb 55'' plasma. 

Come to find out, the basement wall paneling is attached to 2x2 studs that run in front of the cinder block walls.

I ended up attaching the mount to 2 studs (16'' apart) with four 3/8'' x 3'' lag bolts, after first drilling a small pilot hole into the center of the stud and part way into the cement. It supported my 115 lb wife for a few seconds and I didnt hear any bad noises.... so I put the TV up (100lb tv + 30 lb mount). Now, I'm worried. It has been up for 3 days and everything looks fine.... but my question is:

Do you think this will hold?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

That will depend upon what the 2x2 studs are attached to
Top & bottom....and if they are secured to the cinder block walls
And how well they are attached
And if the top plate is secured properly


----------



## TNTRob (Oct 18, 2010)

I would drill lag sleeves into the cinder block and use 3-3 1/2" lags through the 2x2 and into the cinder block.


----------



## fun4stuff (Oct 18, 2010)

TNTRob said:


> I would drill lag sleeves into the cinder block and use 3-3 1/2" lags through the 2x2 and into the cinder block.


How would I go about drilling lag sleeves? Could I use the same holes I already have? Would the pilot holes for the lag sleeves have to be bigger than the pilot holes for the lag sleeves? Thanks


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

fun4stuff said:


> How would I go about drilling lag sleeves? Could I use the same holes I already have? Would the pilot holes for the lag sleeves have to be bigger than the pilot holes for the lag sleeves? Thanks


When you buy the lag sleeves (I used Redhead sleeve anchors for hollow block anchoring recently), it should say what size drill bit to use on the package. Just make sure you buy one that is long enough that the part of the anchor that expands is inside the hollow of the cinder block.


----------



## TNTRob (Oct 18, 2010)

spaceman spif said:


> When you buy the lag sleeves (I used Redhead sleeve anchors for hollow block anchoring recently), it should say what size drill bit to use on the package. Just make sure you buy one that is long enough that the part of the anchor that expands is inside the hollow of the cinder block.


What he said.


----------



## fun4stuff (Oct 18, 2010)

TNTRob said:


> What he said.


thanks guys. do you think i could use the same holes i made with the current lag bolts or would I have to shift up or down an inch?


----------



## TNTRob (Oct 18, 2010)

fun4stuff said:


> thanks guys. do you think i could use the same holes i made with the current lag bolts or would I have to shift up or down an inch?


Use the same holes. They will be enlarged for the lag sleeves, so there should be no problems.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

TNTRob said:


> Use the same holes. They will be enlarged for the lag sleeves, so there should be no problems.


And what he said! I picked up the Red Head anchor sleeves at Lowe's and I'm sure Home Depot sells the same, if not something very similar.

The smallest size diameter of those anchor sleeves is 1/4" and those can handle over 1000 lbs, so you should have no problem using the same holes you already drilled.

Here's the data on those anchor sleeves: http://www.itwredhead.com/dynabolt_perf01.asp


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

one thing you should realize that you are speaking of shear load and not tensile. The weight is pulling down, not out. Well, at least the lag bolts were just about 100% shear load. With what you are doing, you are changing it to a tensile load which is almost always less than a shear load of any given fastening system.


and when you get whatever you end up with installed, leave the wife up there for at least 24 hours to be sure it is safe for the television.:laughing:


----------



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

fun4stuff said:


> Recently moved into a old house and have been remodeling basement. Last week ordered a monoprice mount that should support up to 175lbs for my 100lb 55'' plasma.
> 
> Come to find out, the basement wall paneling is attached to 2x2 studs that run in front of the cinder block walls.
> 
> ...


If your worried about thickness. Rip some 3/4 ply not osb to fit over studs, glue and screw to studs then fasten bracket throug both ply and studs.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I suggest having both some lag screws that go through the stud wall and into the concrete, and some regular screws that go into the studs. The latter reduce the tendency of the entire assembly to sag and bend the lag screws.


----------

